# What color to paint closet doors?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*My suggestion would be to paint the doors white as this will set the tone of the room very nicely.*


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

thanks for the replies..... I agree that you need some pics to offer any good advise, so I'll post a few ASAP. (The room is for my newborn little girl, who we're bring home tomorrow..... So, I'll get those pics out when we get home........... And YES, I didn't get the project done in time ;(

Thanks Again!


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Here's the pics:


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

White doors for sure


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Strictly a personal decision based on the house and preferences.

I would go for a dark brown or mocha (darker than the beadboard) for the door surrounded by a slightly off-white trim. I have different tastes, especially if a room does influence the decor in an adjacent room. I have been known to paint over very good trim because it did not fit the desired appearance. If you are traditional, just go to HD or a paint store and look at the color arrangements in the over-all photos to see what tickles your fancy. - Then go and buy the best paint (not the cheapest) for the job, since it will still be there after you change your mind and want a different scheme.

The door, trim and windows are just a part of the scheme. Unfortunately, you cannot paint carpeting if you want something different for the use.

Dick


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------

